# No audio



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a home theater with projector and receiver from previous owner. 
When we moved in, one of the shelves in the devices cabinet was vacant with 3 Composite cables and 2 audio cables laying on it. They are still connected to the receiver.
DVD player and radio all works fine. I hooked up my set top box to those cables, to check if I could watch my internet TV there. Set top is the only one I have that does have composite out.
I got as far as video working fine via projector but no audio. 
Any suggestions? Knowing that outputs on set top box work just fine, I had it running on a different TV. Audio cables are indeed plugged into Audio inputs on receiver.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Lots of possibilities, but it could be something as simple as a setting in the AVR.


When you connected the set top box (what set top box?) what input was showing on the AVR display? What are the settings for that input?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Wish I knew. It's Devon AVR. About 10 yo. It shows "Searching composite input" for about 10 seconds, then video feed begins, but no audio. Set top is Dune HD mini. It was previously connected to a TV with no HDMI, via composite and audio, and it all worked fine. I have no idea why there is no sound now.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Really need model numbers for each device to have any idea on what's going on.

Pictures of the connections would certainly be of help as well.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

What is a 'set top box"?

I suspect those cables need to connect you audio out on your TV. You may need to enable that output in your TV menu.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Audio is not connected to TV. Everything goes to receiver and receiver sends signal to projector.
Set top box is internet TV box. They are called so as they are set on top of TV I think. 
I'll look into Denon model at home, I'm at work now. Far as I know, son had it checked and audio cables were properly connected to audio in on AVR. 
We also have no idea what he had connected there before. He left behind AVR, BluRay, VHS, amp, everything else. All functions well and is good class. But he took something off that one shelf, and only composite and 2 audio cables are left on it.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, it's Denon AVR-3806


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You can download the manual from this page. 
http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-3806-Channel-Surround-Receiver-Black/dp/B000BO0LQI

Then perhaps you can figure out what is what.

Composite cables suggest a DVD or game system to me.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I have manual. Wouldn't be asking here if we knew why there is no sound.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Personally, I don't think the cables are correctly connected.

It actually sounds more like you have a set of component video cables and a pair of stereo cables.

Colors on the three cables red, green & blue, along with yellow and red stereo cables?


If so, you need to connect the cables properly, then read the manual, go into the settings, and set the AVR accordingly.


I cannot find any real details on the Dune HD mini. How about either listing the connectors on it, or better yet, putting up a picture of the connectors.


----------

